# Giant Tarantula



## Gurd (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to visit my sister at the weekend and this was walking down the street in the city centre






















It was the best part of 50ft tall with legs, head, fangs &amp; abdomen moving by hydrolics


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 9, 2008)

They got the idea from the elephant with the girl back in 2006.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh No! The arachnids are takning revenge. Instead of us stepping on them, they are stepping on us! lol.... (BTW I don't step on arachnids)


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 13, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Oh No! The insects are takning revenge. Instead of us stepping on them, they are stepping on us! lol.... (BTW I don't step on insects)


no insect.

arachnid.


----------

